# Tommykaira r32gtr front bumper



## Tk Driver (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi guys, my nam is Björn and i am coming from Luxembourg... 
I am searching for an tk front bumper.. Searching worldwide, but no succes 😓, so if you know one who will sell, or have an Adress somewhere... Any help is welcome! Thx guys and Best regards


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

The Tommy K bumper is a Fibreglass bumper.

I bought one years ago from Ludders and put it on a 4 door GTST, and the person who ended up with the car later was a 'drifter' called Lozza Hinks (I believe she is on Facebook) 
she sold the 32 I believe but she may still have or know where that bumper is as she never fitted it.


----------



## Tk Driver (Jul 19, 2020)

Okay, thank you.. Try to find him on fb


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

'her'


----------



## Tk Driver (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello again.. Found her, but she doesn't have any parts anymore mookistarm


----------



## Tk Driver (Jul 19, 2020)

So.. Thx for your help... Tk front found  now searching for this tk Grill, if anybody knows someone, who will sell?!


----------

